# Has anyone snorkeled 2012 850 XP HO not using a kit?



## guessohw (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a new 850 and want to get it snorkeled before Mudstock. I want to knock it out without using a kit and spending a fortune, however I want it to be reliable. Has anyone done there own setup with pics or maybe found a good how to on this make and year model since the 2011's are different. Thank you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/84-snorkeling-jetting/2047-850-xp-snorkel.html


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I think the 2012s are different


----------



## RetiredAFMudder (Dec 27, 2012)

My son and I just finished the Super ATV snorkel of my 2012 850XP. I can't imagine doing it without a kit. The plate for the airbox alone would have been impossible for me to make as well as their plate.


----------

